# Welcome home brewster!!!!



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Well he came today for a visit and stayed, he is much more of a handful than his bio let on..... he does zoomies at a buck 50 , he scales baby gates, he is not crate trained and busted out of mine after having a heart attack... paws on the counter, and Babs is not pleased I might be a tad over whelmed with this one... but he is here and hopefully it will work out not sure how to get him acclimated to the house he is very upset about being here. He needs some more manners......


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Exercise!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's his first day, he's going to be unsettled for a while. Routines, exercise and boundaries are what I would do. Not that I know anything of course, but I'm sure, given time and patience, he will settle down once he feels more secure. Congratulations by the way. Don't forget, you most often get the dog you need.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations!!! 

Don't worry too much as its just the first day...things will get easier. Are you going to switch to raw feeding him?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Don't worry too much as its just the first day...things will get easier. Are you going to switch to raw feeding him?


I fed him last night kibble and raw, he was on kibble so I will be transitioning him over to a full raw diet. Any suggestions how to get him to stay in a crate without freaking out and chewing it, I need to keep him separate from Babs and Macy until they get use to him, it takes Babs a while to warm up to other dogs, she is not D/A but she can be a bit of a jerk in the beginning.....


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

See here:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-training/17999-help-crating-9-5-week-old-puppy.html

I think I gave some helpful tips!!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> See here:
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-training/17999-help-crating-9-5-week-old-puppy.html
> 
> I think I gave some helpful tips!!


?
do you think it works with 2 year olds as well


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It works with all dogs, age does not matter, it simply may take him a little longer to comprehend.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I am sad to say I have to give brewster back to the rescue, its not him he is a good boy but his crazy presence and antics sends my female into a mood, and Babs lashed out on Macy this morning I had a hard time seperating them Macy is pretty torn up (her face) since Brewster scales gates I am afraid he will get hurt, I feel terrible but for all there saftey including mine I am giving him back. He has a new home to go to where he will have dogs to play with and not to crouchity old bitches that want to kill him and apparently each other


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How old are your girls?


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

they are pretty old 12 I think....

Roberta don't feel bad..sometimes these things don't work out. that's a lot of change for your girls especially since you couldn't slowly introduce him. you'll find the right dog when the timing is right.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I agree perhaps now is just not the right time, with older girls you may have to find an older or smaller companion..


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> How old are your girls?


12 years old or more, I think I will just wait... there will be time to help another boy, he is not in the pound anymore so he will find the right home... he didn't seem to like my sons pit so maybe he did have a few selective isssues of his own. I think my husband is more upset especially since he wasn't going back to his origianl foster home, but this new one might be his forever home.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Even though it didn't work out for you with Brewster, I think that it was very kind of you to try.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I know it is hard but you have to put your girls first. Years ago I decided to get a rescue dog because Heidi, my JRT, was 10 and I didn't want to lose her and suddenly be dog-less. So I brought Foxy home and she turned out to be pregnant. So in a month Heidi went to being an only dog to sharing her home with another dog and 5 puppies. It was so hard on her and she was really never the same. If I had a do over I would never have brought another dog home. I feel like I made her last few years so very stressful and to this day - 5 years later - I deeply regret that. So don't feel bad at all that you are putting your girls first especially since they are older too.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am happy to learn that Brewster is in a new foster home and if it goes well (which I guess it is sot far) she will adopt him, she has no other dogs, she only pet sits....sometimes thing happen for a reason, my experience was to learn a new dog will not fit into my pack, and brewster going back for an emergency foster placement opened the door for him to find the right forever home, which he might not of found her without this happening. My girls are ok...Babs still has her nose out of joint but in time and some work it will go back to normal.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I rescued a greyhound and had an older female sheppard, we took her out to the rescue and she kinda picked the one she wanted. There was several that were great looking dogs, but she would growl at them and wanted nothing to do with them. And then finally Viper trotted up and I guess she knew she wagged her tail, and licked him, we never had an issue with them. He was the most sorry looking pathetic dog I had seen, just off the track they said. He was so skinny the vet wouldn't put him under to fix him for about a year till we go weight on him. And one time he went after me, but we straighten that out quick. He was a great dog and I miss him.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I rescued a greyhound and had an older female sheppard, we took her out to the rescue and she kinda picked the one she wanted. There was several that were great looking dogs, but she would growl at them and wanted nothing to do with them. And then finally Viper trotted up and I guess she knew she wagged her tail, and licked him, we never had an issue with them. He was the most sorry looking pathetic dog I had seen, just off the track they said. He was so skinny the vet wouldn't put him under to fix him for about a year till we go weight on him. And one time he went after me, but we straighten that out quick. He was a great dog and I miss him.


My next dog will be a retired racer. I can't wait to get out of this apt.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I think it was to soon for everyone to try with another dog, all this fighting between my girls happened on the on month mark of Max passing....he was one of a kind special boy and Babs loved him, someday when the time is right i will rescue another pit or 2 but 3 just might be a bit to much...hell sometimes 2 is Macy seems to be holding a grudge, we have gone back to basic and seperation unless its doggie bed time.


----------

